# R15: Series Link Issues (SetUp and Recording)-> Soft Versions (10C8, 1047) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Humax: 500-10C8
Philips: 300-1047 (Why not 1044? http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=615154&postcount=179)

Only post items related to the Series Link setup and recording. In this thread.

Additional RULES for this thread

This is not a bashing thread. This thread is to track and have some conversation regarding the scheduler and more specifically the Series Links issues.

For listing of shows:

Title of the show
Channel (and if it is a local, state what local area you are in)
And what day / time
Issue you are seeing

BEFORE POSTING
Verify that you have version 10C8 or 1044, if not... please post in the appropriate thread. (Create one if you can't find one)

Previous Version
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56294


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm on 10C8

There were some questions on the First Run vs. Repeat issue. I've deleted & recreated all my SL's after getting 10C8, and reset the machine. Mythbusters and Dirty Jobs on Discovery continue to record every episode (they're set to First Run). My CSI, CSI NY, and CSI Miami on CBS have taken a turn for the worse. They've each got a rerun scheduled in the ToDo list. They're all set to First Run, and worked fine prior to this.
This leads me to believe it has something to do with conditions when the sL was set up. I say that because in a past thread somone had reported that The Sopranos on HBO was recording every episode, yet mine worked perfectly. Now my CSI's "broke", and I doubt that there was a change to the guide data that caused it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wait and see if they actually record.

I have Oprah on my 10C8 and it hasn't recorded any of the repeats.
And I am waiting to see if America Has talent catches correctly.

Is it just one episode that is in the ToDo list?

How long between setting the SL and looking in the todo list did you check?

As I have noticed that it takes a little while for the R15 to fully process the SL requests... Kinda like it schedules the first episode, and then it eventually catches up and adjust accordingly


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Is it just one episode that is in the ToDo list?


It's actually 1 CSI, and 2 CSI NY's, but it recorded a CSI Miami repeat the other night.



Earl Bonovich said:


> How long between setting the SL and looking in the todo list did you check?
> 
> As I have noticed that it takes a little while for the R15 to fully process the SL requests... Kinda like it schedules the first episode, and then it eventually catches up and adjust accordingly


It's been 2 days. I'll leave them and see if they actually record.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have Oprah on my 10C8 and it hasn't recorded any of the repeats.
> And I am waiting to see if America Has talent catches correctly.


Do the Oprah rerun's appear in your todo list? That would be really confusing if it did. I can understand the stuff that's there after the upgrade but if it always does that would be very confusing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll have to double check.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Title of the show: Ultimate Workshop
Channel: 230 - DIY
And what day / time: 11:00 am - 1:30 pm
Issue you are seeing

I set up an SL to record "Both" First Runs & Repeats. Only one of five episodes are scheduled to record Saturday afternoon. It's set to keep all, and I've only got 76 in the ToDo list.

I guess I'll have to wait and see if the others get recorded.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Title of the show: Ultimate Workshop
> Channel: 230 - DIY
> And what day / time: 11:00 am - 1:30 pm
> Issue you are seeing
> ...


I am not home, so I can't check... by chance do all of them have the same title/description?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am not home, so I can't check... by chance do all of them have the same title/description?


I'm not at home right now either, but from their website:

(Time) (Show Title) (Number) (Episode)
1:00 pm The Ultimate Workshop II DTUW-101 Building the Structure
1:30 pm The Ultimate Workshop II DTUW-102 Windows and Doors
2:00 pm The Ultimate Workshop II DTUW-103 The Ultimate Woodshop
2:30 pm The Ultimate Workshop II DTUW-104 The Ultimate Garden Workshop
3:00 pm The Ultimate Workshop II DTUW-105 The Ultimate Automotive Workshop


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

I setup a series link for StarGate SG1 for first run only.
But unlike tivo its recording every episode not just the First runs.
The season premiere for SG1 is this Friday 7/14.
Is there anyone else still having problems with 10C8 recording First Runs?

Keith


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

First Run/ RR logic is not 100% in 10C8


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> First Run/ RR logic is not 100% in 10C8


So in other words use the manual option.
I noticed when setting up a manual record set to re-occur it defaults
to hold the last five episodes and I haven't found a way to change this.
Is there a way to change the manual record to keep all episodes for disk space available?

Keith


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, but I don't remember the menu options to get there... If someone else doesn't reply, I can tell you when I get home.
Actually... check the FAQ, I think it is in there.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought the most it will let you keep in a 'manual' recording is 5?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I think you are right... I am thinking of the defaults for the Series Links


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Series link works for Blade the series first run (ch#325 SpikeTV).
Why doesn't it work for StarGate SG1(ch#244 SciFi)?
Series link seems to be a hit and miss.

Series Link doesn't work for HardBall with Chris Mathews(ch#356).
It records ever episode duplicate repeat and all.


And yes I do have 10C8 on my R15.

Keith


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It would be intresting to see what the differences are in the root guide data for the two shows.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

klwillis said:


> Series link works for Blade the series first run (ch#325 SpikeTV).
> Why doesn't it work for StarGate SG1(ch#244 SciFi)?
> Series link seems to be a hit and miss.
> 
> ...


My theory is that DTV is doing "something" to the guide data for the R15 that is either not required for the DTivos & UTV units or is being done by someone else for those platforms. When I originally had 10C0 and tested a few shows I noticed that nothing on SciFi worked correctly...everything recorded. Comedy Central was much the same. The major networks were working pretty good. It's probably something we will see improve as time goes on.


----------



## Hokie01 (Jun 9, 2006)

Two issues - running 10C8.

1:
Criss Angel - Midfreak
A&E at 7p PT Wednesdays
Set to record first run only and all episodes are in the to do list.

2:
Psych
USA at 7p PT Fridays
Set to record first run only and the to do list has a repeat of the pilot.

With the USA show, I deleted the SL and re-added it after the upgrade but the to do list still shows the re-run of the pilot. After it records the new episode on Friday I'll watch and delete and then I can see if it decides not to record that episode again (as it airs everyday).

Of note, when I look at the SL details and look at "Episodes" it says there are "0 First Run / 10 Episodes" or something like that. I'm assuming this is because the FR/RR logic isn't clean in the guide data.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Hokie01 said:


> Two issues - running 10C8.
> 
> 1:
> Criss Angel - Midfreak
> ...


There is progress in 10C8 to handle First Run/Repeats. But it's not consistent. Some channels are fine, others are not. Some shows are fine, others are not.

I'm looking at this as a work in process. With 10C8 we have a better FR/Repeat platform but it still needs proper Guide Data input. I would guess (not assume) that DTV is working on cleaning this up.

Ok, before posting this I thought to myself....self, set these up. Interesting was that when I setup Criss I got into the typical conflict screen that lists "1. Scheduled to record:" and then lists the conflicting shows. Well, nothing is listed under the conflicting shows. I still have the option to "Cancel Request"/"Prioritize Over 1"/"Record Non-Conflic". Under conflicting programs it does indeed show the episodes of Criss Angle, but under 1. Scheduled to Record there's nothing.

I also setup Psych and it also came up with a conflict but properly listed the conflicting show.

I've scheduled each of these and they are #1 and #2 on my SL list. I'll give the unit a bit of time to schedule these and see that happens.


----------



## Hokie01 (Jun 9, 2006)

With Criss there's only 1 new episode on Wed each week, but it scheduled each unique episode.

With Psych, there is also one new episode on Fri each week, and the unit also scheduled each unique episode. One Fri 930a PT, the FR on Fri reg time, and then the next FR next Fri. The 930am show is the one that I have deleted 4 times (each time it recorded it after I watched and deleted it the first time). The last time I deleted it was AFTER the upgrade, but BEFORE I deleted and then re-added the SL.

I'll watch Psych over the weekend and delete to see if it records the next airing of that episode. If it records again, I'll leave that one on the unit and see if it records it AGAIN with it still there.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Hokie01 said:


> With Criss there's only 1 new episode on Wed each week, but it scheduled each unique episode.
> 
> With Psych, there is also one new episode on Fri each week, and the unit also scheduled each unique episode. One Fri 930a PT, the FR on Fri reg time, and then the next FR next Fri. The 930am show is the one that I have deleted 4 times (each time it recorded it after I watched and deleted it the first time). The last time I deleted it was AFTER the upgrade, but BEFORE I deleted and then re-added the SL.
> 
> I'll watch Psych over the weekend and delete to see if it records the next airing of that episode. If it records again, I'll leave that one on the unit and see if it records it AGAIN with it still there.


With Criss mine is showing "Easy Rider" and "Party" as recording in addition to "Metamorphosis" which I'm guess is the new one.

As far as Psych goes I'm currently showing the episode on Friday at 9:30 being recorded and then also "Spelling Bee" on Friday at 10:00 pm. All of this is Arizona time which is MST (we don't go to daylight savings).


----------



## Hokie01 (Jun 9, 2006)

spelling bee is the new one, the other (930) is the pilot which has been airing all week. Prior to spelling be, the pilot is the only other episode - it's a new show.


----------



## Hokie01 (Jun 9, 2006)

success - i watched friday night's episode of psych, deleted it, and it didn't add in the repeats


----------



## uslimey (Mar 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> First Run/ RR logic is not 100% in 10C8


We can complain all the time about the Repeat/Firstrun issues but while the Guide is wrong isn't the R15 just gauging information from that source? I get ALL Judge Judy and ALL Peoples Court even when one out of twenty times it will say First Run and dated 2005 (repeat) The other times is will say SERIES, FIRST RUN, REPEAT. DVR I guess sees first run and not repeat. It tells me on the bottom of screen it is set for first run. Channels like BRAVO, TLC, National Geographic - well that's another issue - I get every episode - and I mean EVERY!!!! lol

I will be in Europe in September for three weeks - there will be no one to delete from TODO list. It will be 100 per cent full after first week!!!!!:nono2:

Sue


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

But if it says both... which is it to go off of? First Run or Repeat?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

uslimey said:


> We can complain all the time about the Repeat/Firstrun issues but while the Guide is wrong isn't the R15 just gauging information from that source? I get ALL Judge Judy and ALL Peoples Court even when one out of twenty times it will say First Run and dated 2005 (repeat) The other times is will say SERIES, FIRST RUN, REPEAT. DVR I guess sees first run and not repeat. It tells me on the bottom of screen it is set for first run. Channels like BRAVO, TLC, National Geographic - well that's another issue - I get every episode - and I mean EVERY!!!! lol
> 
> I will be in Europe in September for three weeks - there will be no one to delete from TODO list. It will be 100 per cent full after first week!!!!!:nono2:
> 
> Sue


The "guide" isn't the fault here. Tivo units properly record first runs for Judge Judy, Peoples Court and such. They also properly record first run shows on BRAVO, TLC, NG, SCIFI and Food Network. Comedy Central is the only real content provider that continually screws up their guide data so that Tivos record episodes they shouldn't.

It has been said the R15 has it's own guide data and that the Tivo guide data is scrubbed by Tivo and that's why Tivo handles this better. I don't buy that. If the difference is scrubbing then DTV should have known that and when they built the R15 guide data they should have factored in the need for scrubbing.

Bottom line is that with Tivo units the guide data works properly and there are very few problems with first runs. With the R15, it depends. 10C8 improved on this immensely. But there are still widespread problems with particular channels. The problem isn't yet solved on the R15.

Being gone for three weeks in September you better plan on missing alot of season premiers as the R15 will record many repeats.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But if it says both... which is it to go off of? First Run or Repeat?


Have you seen any of your Tivos indicate both? I have not. Hint..hint to developers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Have you seen any of your Tivos indicate both? I have not. Hint..hint to developers.


Since you asked...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Since you asked...


Ok smart guy. But was it recorded correctly? Good reason why Tivos don't look for "First Run" or "Repeat" in the description but look at original air date.

Even the date on your first slide shows 2005, so it's obviously not a first run and Tivo would treat it as such.

Maury's show was originally run 01/31/2006 according to my Tivo.
Danza: 03/23/2006.
Judge Judy: 04/28/2006.

DTV just needs to get their act together regarding first runs. But they are making progress.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well you did ask if I ever seen it 

But even that Original Air Date isn't foolproof  (Re stargate SG-1)
If the TV Providers would just mark the things correctly..


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Since you asked...


Now about your choice of thumbs...three down for Judy, I'm with you.
But you thumbed down WWTBAM and DIDN'T thumb down Maury?? What's up with that?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I forgot about the thumbs even though I agreed with Earl when looking at his screen shots. My wife has Judy recording on her Tivo as is Queer Eye and Dr. Phil. But that her Tivo!

Thumbs and suggestions are something I will truly miss if I go with the new Technology DVRs from DTV. As I'm sitting in a place where local cable isn't that bad, once the S3 Tivo comes out I can see a mixed house here. With DTV being dumped in 2010 if they loose exclusive rights to NFLST. ST is the only reason I would stay at this point.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

klwillis said:


> I setup a series link for StarGate SG1 for first run only.
> But unlike tivo its recording every episode not just the First runs.
> The season premiere for SG1 is this Friday 7/14.
> Is there anyone else still having problems with 10C8 recording First Runs?
> ...


I've had this problem since last December with the R15. I had removed the SL for Stargate SG1 back in March. I received 10C8 on Tuesday night and re-added it on Wednesday morning, channel 244, Selected friday 8/4 8PM CDT showing, selected first run only. I checked this evening and I have the 5PM repeat showing for Wednesday and Thursday and the ToDo list shows that it will record all the repeats. I've called and reported this problem to D* three times and always told that a fix will be coming, BS! I left E* because of garbage like this.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> I've had this problem since last December with the R15. I had removed the SL for Stargate SG1 back in March. I received 10C8 on Tuesday night and re-added it on Wednesday morning, channel 244, Selected friday 8/4 8PM CDT showing, selected first run only. I checked this evening and I have the 5PM repeat showing for Wednesday and Thursday and the ToDo list shows that it will record all the repeats. I've called and reported this problem to D* three times and always told that a fix will be coming, BS! I left E* because of garbage like this.


It's a known issue, some shows have the issue still some don't. MANY have gotten much better many people here have reported with the new version you just got. They seem to be improving that problem with each new release.


----------



## uslimey (Mar 13, 2006)

This is scheduled as a Series/First Run but 15 minutes into the show I noticed it was not recording as it was scheduled in the guide to do earlier in the day. I pressed the record button but continued to watch the show live. During a commercial switch to a recorded show for two minutes and when I returned to Hell's Kitchen everything was gone - black screen and recording gone. History showed DID NOT RECORD - well I know it did for a while because I manually set it.

Sue


----------

